# Home Grown Hops Beer



## johnno (14/4/05)

Earlier tonight I made an extract brew to see what the hops I grew were like.
These were given to me by a well known HBS about 10 months ago. They are supposed to be POR but I dont know that for 100% sure.
I had a dry yield of 14 grams from memory. I have posted this info before. 
I wanted to see weather it would be viable to use these hops in the future. 
I went ahead with the following very basic recipe.
Home grown POR beer 
Pale Ale 


Type: Extract
Date: 12/04/2005 
Batch Size: 10.00 L
Brewer: John 
Boil Size: 11.70 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.95 kg Amber Dry Extract (12.5 SRM) Dry Extract 70.4 % 
14.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 32.7 IBU 
0.40 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 29.6 % 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 32.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.2 SRM Color: Color 

Final volume was about 9 9 litres. SG 1054. 

Before I used them they certainly had that hop smell when you rubbed them but not too much more of a mild sort of smell. I didnt think they would be very high in AAs at all and I just took a chance and left the Beersmith default of 9%.
When I first added them to the boil and had a taste it was not very bitter. Half an hour later a taste revealed that the bitterness was definitely up. At a very rough guess I would have to say they are about 7-8 %.

I pitched a Coopers yeast that has been in the fridge for ages. It was dated best before June 05. Looks like al those little bugger are already starting to eat. I am using a 19 litre water cooler bottle so I can see whats going on.
Hopefully I will get a bigger crop next year and I will know what to expect from them more.


Cheers
johnno


PS I'm a bit confused with Beersmith at the moment. So my figures may be out. I do know for sure I started with 12 litres water in a 19 litre pot and ended up with about 9-10 litres.


----------



## Hoops (14/4/05)

Top stuff Johnno great to hear they worked out.
I would love to grow some hops when I settle down in Perth in a few years so your success is good news.
Will be interesting to see how other peoples homegrown hops have gone.

Hoops


----------



## johnno (28/4/05)

Update on the hop test.
I bottled this on Anzac day and am just having an udercarbonated taste now.
I only did the primary fermentation as all the fermenters are busy.
I have to say i am pleasantly suprised. At this stage I may even say they are at about 9% AA.
Nice strong bitter taste, counteracting the sweetnes of the extract and dextrose but no harshness at all at this stage.
I hope I get a crop big enough to make a full size brew next time.

chers
johnno


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/4/05)

Good one Johnno,
I've got a Goldings rhizome that's just gone to sleep for the winter - it didn't crop in its first year, but I'm hoping for big things next spring/summer - it grew well and fought the grape vines for every inch of the lattice! I plan to brew an English bitter with the flowers when they arrive in the new year.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno (28/3/06)

After this years harvest of the POR I will go ahead and use them in some brews, starting with this American Brown.

I have made this beer previously but it was a large partial about 18 months ago.
It was awesome then and I cant wait to taste the AG version of it.

Hopefully I will brew it this weekend sometime.

And after this I will make an Aussie ale of some sort. Probably a Coopers pale ale clone.

I have gone adventurous and set my system to 60% efficiency with this batch of Powells  


Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts) (3.0 EBC) Grain 72.5 % 
Powells Munich (Powels Malts) (20.0 EBC) Grain 14.5 % 
Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
Powells Wheat (Powells Malts) (2.0 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (0 min) Hops - 


cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (2/4/06)

Just finished my American brown a while ago.
Used my home grown POR.
They maybe a bit lower in AA's than first estimated.
Time will tell. And more brews with them.

Pic of the trub.

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (21/4/06)

Bottled the American Brown last Tuesday the 18.

There was a half bottle that was left so I decided to have a try.

Well have to say I am impressed. So impressed that I had to go for another bottle at ambient shed temp.

Just the slightest carbonation on it but the taste is very well balanced.

I did not know what to expect with the POR but it seems they have settled very well.

Looks like the POR may have a bad reputation for no reason. I have to admit that if I had not grown them at home I probably would not have used them in a hurry. Read: MAybe in the next 20 years  

I like it.

Also, yeast used was a 1332 Northwest Ale .

I did also dry hop with 28g Cascade

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (21/4/06)

all that cascade will kill the POR.

try it on its own mate

its a good hop, just a bit different is all 

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (19/7/07)

Over the last couple of evenings I've been enjoying a couple of Ales made recently, both have an aroma/flavour that's very nice but undiscernable. Checked the brewsheets to find that both have had a handfull (not sure of the weight entered 20G into Beersmith and guessed the Alpha at 5%) of Wurtemberg hop flowers added. The pale ale addition was at 30 min (fresh off the plant) and the Porter at 20 min (flowers had been in the freezer for 4 months).

The porter is particularly nice/dangerous.

Both of these beers were inspired by AndrewQld's Aussie style beers using Cluster and Nugget, mashed on the low side using a base of Pilsener with a small amount of Pale and Corn, aiming to keep the body down.

Very pleased with these, can't wait to try some of the next crop.

Still have not been able to find much info re the use of these anchient hops for bittering beer.


----------



## johnno (19/7/07)

Just to add that the above American Brown placed at last years Vicbrew.

So homegrown hops cannot be that bad  


cheers
johnno


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (17/9/07)

Just following on from a link from the "2007 Hop Plantation" page.

I had a really sucessful 1st year (06 - 07) of growing hops. I have even discarded the fact that one of my two rhizomes (Mt Hood) turned out to be male. I ended up swapping it with "Cannabaceae" who wanted it and in return sent me three new species (Hallertau, Goldings and Hersbrucker).

I digress.......

My Chinook ended up yeilding around 5Kgs wet wt of flowers and i have used them in a couple of brews.

Even as I harvested I noticed a pleasant passionfruit aroma, and I am happy to say this seems to have come through in the final product.

I am not sure how you would determine its aa, but I would hazard a guess that it is mid range (maybe 4 - 5%) but then I am probably speaking out of my glass there. 

I look forward to further experiments and next years harvest

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Screwtop (18/9/07)

Like to add a query to this thread for any brewers who have used home grown hops in their beers. A couple of my ales made using fresh (flowers straight from plant to kettle and also some which had been frozen) had a great creamy head, a real stick to the top lip type head.

We all know that certain properties found in hops improve the head in beer and that brewers add a few ppm of commercially available tetrahydro-iso-alpha-acids to create a creamy head on their beer.

It would seem from my experience that fresh hops seem to create this in a natural way, have only used small amounts to date as finishing hops, but the difference in the head is quite noticeable. Would be interested to hear others findings in this regard.

Screwy


----------



## Steve (18/9/07)

Ive been using my POR flowers from last year in a couple of recent Kent Old Brown ale clones.....very nice indeed. Used them in conjunction with Cluster flowers for bittering, POR half way through and Fuggles pellets at flame out.!
Cheers
Steve

Edit....Screwtop I kegged a KOBA last night. Even the first glass had an outstanding creamy head - like guiness etc etc.


----------



## Lukes (18/9/07)

I did a harvest style ale with my home grown cluster hops back in March.

85% marris otter.
10% wheat malt.
5% caramel malts.
Nugget for bittering to low 20's and the (dried) clusters as late hops and in the whirlpool.

Magic drop that did not last long with my family and friends. :beerbang: (made 3 kegs of it too ) :blink: .

It too had all the described head and mouthfeel properties.
Tasted nothing like *XXXX* and plan on making the same again in March with some different bittering/late edition combo's.

Picture of one of the late editions of hops:







- Luke


----------



## sjc (18/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Like to add a query to this thread for any brewers who have used home grown hops in their beers. A couple of my ales made using fresh (flowers straight from plant to kettle and also some which had been frozen) had a great creamy head, a real stick to the top lip type head.
> 
> We all know that certain properties found in hops improve the head in beer and that brewers add a few ppm of commercially available tetrahydro-iso-alpha-acids to create a creamy head on their beer.
> 
> ...



Hi Screwy
are you managing to grow hops up at the Sunshine Coast and get a crop?
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Screwtop (18/9/07)

sjc said:


> Hi Screwy
> are you managing to grow hops up at the Sunshine Coast and get a crop?
> Cheers
> Stephen.




Hi Stephen,

Yes, got a reasonable crop of Wurtemberger for a first year crop, the Perle didn't do very well, have moved them to the same location as the Wurtie. Expecting bigger and brighter results this year, if the number of sprouts on the base waiting to burst forth is any indication. Used precice measurement for the first attempt (about a heaped handfull), picked straight off the plant and thrown in as a late addition. Picked the rest of the crop, used some fresh and the remainder frozen.


----------



## sjc (18/9/07)

Screwtop
next time I'm planning to be up that way I'll have to give you a call first so I can drop around and see the plantation. If you can grow them on the sunny coast, I'm sure they'd do okay in Brisvegas. Where did you get the rhizome for the Wurtemberg (apologies if you've already stated this).
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/07)

Screwy

How well did you find the hops grow and flower this far north


Was thinking of getting some, but understood that they dont flower as well as they would down south


----------



## Screwtop (19/9/07)

sjc said:


> Screwtop
> next time I'm planning to be up that way I'll have to give you a call first so I can drop around and see the plantation. If you can grow them on the sunny coast, I'm sure they'd do okay in Brisvegas. Where did you get the rhizome for the Wurtemberg (apologies if you've already stated this).
> Cheers
> Stephen.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Screwy
> 
> How well did you find the hops grow and flower this far north
> Was thinking of getting some, but understood that they dont flower as well as they would down south



Bought one from Grumpy's (Perle) and the other (Wurtemberger) from Stuart Ferguson in Tassie. Stuart suggested the Wurtie for this climate, after a lot of research and also help from weizenheimer and a mate of Zwickel's (AHB alexbrand) in Germany, he provided this url=http://www.freshops.com/usda_hop_desc2.html#21682]Link[/url]. Further requests for info regarding this variety from Stuart Ferguson, John Ross of Hopco and Joh Barth & Sohn in Germany indicates that (WURTTEMBERGER correct spelling) is basically Tettnang.



> Dear Sir,
> We have not heard of that variety either. As a matter of fact a variety by
> that name has never existed officially.
> I can imagine that the variety in question is Tettnang. Tettnang is a
> ...



The perle rhizome was pretty poorly and small, grew three skinny bines which only reached about .5M. The Wurtie reached 2M+ and had about 8 bines, these were trimmed back to three, provided a good crop of flowers. Moved the Perle during winter to the same location as the Wurtie. Bindi is growing hops successfully here on the coast as is Batz.

Took cuttings from the Wurtie last season. They are still dormant in the pots at present, will probably take a season to get going from cuttings as the rhizome forms. All of the cuttings have been spoken for. Will start some more this coming season. 

Just checked Beersmith, thought I had only used them as late additions. The beer which had the most creamy and long lasting head had 20g of fresh flowers added at 60 min along with Nugget for bittering. It was a modified version of AndrewQlds Australian Dark ale, which is a fantastic drop. The recipe is listed in the recipe section as Three Moon Dark Ale.


----------

